# February 2015: "Words" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on February** 25th, 2015 at 7pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't see the voting poll


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

voted


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2015)

It's up now, Bob. I have to submit the thread before I can create the poll so there's a time gap. And I have a horrible virus in my new laptop, which didn't help things any time wise. My daughter is in hot water, this is a bad one.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 15, 2015)

I would just like to triple check and make sure that even though I entered in the contest, I can still vote for the three I feel most deserving right? I definitely know I can't pick mine =p but I just wanted to make sure I understood correctly.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2015)

Everyone, entrant or not, is entitled to three, and must use all three have their votes counted. And you're right, love, no one can vote for themselves.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Feb 15, 2015)

CD: Any one stanza would have sufficed as an entire poem; collectively, you've spanned an entire world of relationships.  The rhythm was fantastic.

astroannie: You touched on something dear to my heart: the creative act itself as the action of a god.  Writers, particularly in poetry and non-fiction, are omniscient, omnipresent, and (dare I say) omnibenevolent in whatever reality they put to the page.  Your last line puts an X on the place where reality and invented reality become conflated.

Gargh: Too much goodness to cover in one short blurb (I especially liked the "allegory", and "dissolving" lines, and all of S1).  I have one issue with your otherwise excellent last lines.  If thoughts precede deeds, and the self is immediately, and subjectively manifest in those thoughts (let's leave emotions out of this here), doesn't it follow that our a priori selves are known through thoughts, opposed to deeds?


----------



## Gargh (Feb 16, 2015)

Fats Velvet said:


> If thoughts precede deeds, and the self is immediately, and subjectively manifest in those thoughts (let's leave emotions out of this here), doesn't it follow that our a priori selves are known through thoughts, opposed to deeds?



Possibly. I'm on three hours sleep today I'm afraid. What I was trying to convey was that the _a priori _truth 'I am me,' can be recognised through the liberty provided by deeds that retrieve the mind from what has become 'known' _a posteriori_: e.g. 'I am worthless/stupid/etc'. Perhaps I'm confounding it with experience -- making an argument for the belief that there is nothing _a priori _in this world! -- because I always find I think most clearly and with least prejudice when that top layer of my thinking self, the environmentally sentient part, is occupied in a task. Either way, I'm chuffed to get your feedback; I wasn't at all confident about entering this one.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 16, 2015)

Woop! Voted :3


----------



## Nellie (Feb 16, 2015)

Done Deal! Lots to choose from, tho!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Voted.  Nice work, everyone.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 16, 2015)

I voted as well ^_^

Everyone had such quality stuff. I love the talent. love, love, love it <3


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 16, 2015)

TJ ...am_hammy...Phase..boofy..Thanks for being an inspiration to me, you guys are a breath of fresh air...


----------



## aj47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, 15 votes so far on the first day!   I like seeing this kind of participation.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Feb 18, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Possibly. I'm on three hours sleep today I'm afraid. What I was trying to convey was that the _a priori _truth 'I am me,' can be recognised through the liberty provided by deeds that retrieve the mind from what has become 'known' _a posteriori_: e.g. 'I am worthless/stupid/etc'. Perhaps I'm confounding it with experience -- making an argument for the belief that there is nothing _a priori _in this world! -- because I always find I think most clearly and with least prejudice when that top layer of my thinking self, the environmentally sentient part, is occupied in a task. Either way, I'm chuffed to get your feedback; I wasn't at all confident about entering this one.



Interesting perspective.  I stand by your poem.


----------



## Gargh (Feb 19, 2015)

Fats Velvet said:


> Interesting perspective.  I stand by your poem.



Then I guess I must too!  It was a difficult one to finish but now I'm glad I did. It's funny, the more I've practised and learnt about fictive prose the more confident I've become that I can write it. However, the total opposite has been true of poetry. To write something so subjective and precise whilst remaining relatable and intelligible, it's like attempting to craft a lock that will open to multiple keys. Certainly, the overlap between the disciplines seems solely incidental sometimes and I wonder what on earth I'm doing trying to keep a foot in each camp.


----------

